# bear grils aussie kill



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok so around three weeks ago i was watching man v wild on foxtel. The episode was based in aus. I was shocked when all of a sudden he runs over to a olive python and grabs it, he the grabbed it via the tail swinging it around hitting its head against rocks to kill it. I was gob smacked, I tried to find it on youtube to show you the link but could not find it. I did find him killing a file snake though.any ways did anyone else see it.how did it make u feel. I know its his thing but i cant help but be pissed at him.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

I felt a little hungry.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> Ok so around three weeks ago i was watching man v wild on foxtel. The episode was based in aus. I was shocked when all of a sudden he runs over to a olive python and grabs it, he the grabbed it via the tail swinging it around hitting its head against rocks to kill it. I was gob smacked, I tried to find it on youtube to show you the link but could not find it. I did find him killing a file snake though.any ways did anyone else see it.how did it make u feel. I know its his thing but i cant help but be pissed at him.


I dislike the man. I just have more reason to now.


----------



## Lyric (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats wrong... poor snake just minding its own business.

How come that TV show can get away with killing animals for entertainment when if any other show did it they'd be pulled up on animal cruelty or something?


----------



## cris (Mar 15, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I felt a little hungry.


 
:lol: it made me wonder what they taste like. Have you tried them?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

Lyric said:


> Thats wrong... poor snake just minding its own business.
> 
> How come that TV show can get away with killing animals for entertainment when if any other show did it they'd be pulled up on animal cruelty or something?



Heaps of TV shows show animals getting killed all the time.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 15, 2011)

The poor thing just wrapped around his arm and stayed till he got back to camp :-(


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont like anything being killed for no good reason


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

cris said:


> :lol: it made me wonder what they taste like. Have you tried them?



No, i'm keen too though. Apparently file snake taste just like fish and all the others are just like chicken. The only large pythons we get regularly here are water pythons, and i've seen how many worms they have in them lol so i leave them for the locals.



Jungle_Fever1 said:


> The poor thing just wrapped around his arm and stayed till he got back to camp :-(



That's a horrible way to carry it. I can't beleive anyone would do that!


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm always pissed at him...
I understand it's a tv show, 
but I find him unnecessarily cruel.
such as tearing the spine out of a live fish with his teeth. was that REALLY required? I know it wouldn't bother most people, but with fish being my area of study in particular it angers me more.
I haven't seen the clip you're talking about, but swinging it around also seems so excessive and a nice way for him to elongate the discomfort to the python.

and you can use the argument that other animals produced for human consumption are treated worse etc etc....but hence I don't eat animal products. 


I also understand that of course, wildlife kill each other violently. however I feel as humans we're aware of the discomfort we're causing, and we have the ability to minimize it quite easily.

/personally I love how all of a sudden he'll go from wearing a t shirt and not carrying anything, to having say- a heavy jacket.







Dannyboi said:


> I dislike the man. I just have more reason to now.



Have you seen the advert where he has a baby frog on his finger, then just flicks it into his mouth?


----------



## snakeman478 (Mar 15, 2011)

When i was 17 i ate cobra in Thailand, then drank its blood and ate its gall badder. It was an experience i tell you. And yes it does tasts kinda like chicken


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> I'm always pissed at him...
> I understand it's a tv show,
> but I find him unnecessarily cruel.
> such as tearing the spine out of a live fish with his teeth. was that REALLY required? I know it wouldn't bother most people, but with fish being my area of study in particular it angers me more.
> ...


Doesn't surprise me with that sick weirdo.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Doesn't surprise me with that sick weirdo.



I can think of worse orrofices for him to place it.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

Considering he urinated in a snakes body for a waterbottle.


----------



## Lyric (Mar 15, 2011)

the poor frog!!! D:


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 15, 2011)

the man squeezed elephant crap into his mouth LOL I will forgive him for killing a few animals. After all he has done great things in educating people on survival


----------



## vliezy (Mar 15, 2011)

this topic has been raised many times. get over it


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah its survival. Going to hotel rooms and staging stunts. [video=youtube;3UpSlpvb1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is[/video]


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Considering he urinated in a snakes body for a waterbottle.



Again i can think of worse places for him to pee... actually no i can't. 

That's the one thing i can't stand about the bloke, he always has to pee on and in everything. I think that's his fetish.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gordo i ment the snake went with no fuss.just coiled around his arm, wàs not talking about his carrying methods.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 15, 2011)

When I'm out herping and i come across a particularly challenging bit of terrain I allways think to myself, What would bear do. And when I see odd animals and insects I think should I try and eat this, Bears my hero


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Yeah its survival. Going to hotel rooms and staging stunts. [video=youtube;3UpSlpvb1is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is[/video]


 
You know not everyhting you see on TV is real right?



Jungle_Fever1 said:


> Gordo i ment the snake went with no fuss.just coiled around his arm, wàs not talking about his carrying methods.



I get what you're saying now. Oh man that is even more disgusting! Why would a snake do that!?


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats my point. Bear Grylls isn't teaching real lessons if they were real lessons then they would be in a real scenario which he never seems to be in. So is he teaching survival? No it would only be teaching survival if it were real but its not. Its like showing people how to handle a venomous snake with a rubber one.


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Most of the time ha does not even eat the snake, he just kills it then leaves. He is an idiot. He shows him climbing 20 odd meter vines....watched some behind the scenes thing and they had a full body harness on. Its an interesting to watch but i hate it when he kills all different animals for no reason.

Ben


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Thats my point. Bear Grylls isn't teaching real lessons if they were real lessons then they would be in a real scenario which he never seems to be in. So is he teaching survival? No it would only be teaching survival if it were real but its not. Its like showing people how to handle a venomous snake with a rubber one.



Danny some very well respected handlers who run courses use rubber snakes. For serious.



snakes123 said:


> Most of the time ha does not even eat the snake, he just kills it then leaves. He is an idiot. He shows him climbing 20 odd meter vines....watched some behind the scenes thing and they had a full body harness on. Its an interesting to watch but i hate it when he kills all different animals for no reason.
> 
> Ben



Doesn't he kill them to show what you would do in a survival situation?


----------



## sarcastocrat (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope he meets something one day that eats him. That would be a nice change. I would happily watch that.

Bear Grylls is not allowed in my home. Everytime my BF has him on TV I yell at him.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

sarcastocrat said:


> I hope he meets something one day that eats him. That would be a nice change. I would happily watch that.
> 
> Bear Grylls is not allowed in my home. Everytime my BF has him on TV I yell at him.



If Bear knew you controlled him so badly then Bear wouldn't even want your BF watching him. Bear is for men only, not little girly men.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Danny some very well respected handlers who run courses use rubber snakes. For serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't he kill them to show what you would do in a survival situation?


You get what I mean though. They wouldn't use the rubber snake the whole time they would eventually take of the training wheels.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 15, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> You get what I mean though. They wouldn't use the rubber snake the whole time they would eventually take of the training wheels.



Ah so you're saying that it is ok to represent a situation as something that it isn't really when you are trying to demonstrate something?


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

What I am saying is that giving a fake situation doesn't fully prepare people for the real thing and because of this people will blindly follow his "instructions" and most probably become urine soaked and die. If you are going to show it with a "non real" scenario at least admit the fact rather than going on about how dangerous it is.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 15, 2011)

And at the end if episodes a helicopter is magically running and ready to go haha. I know what the concept of the show is all bout. Just felt a bit gutted seeing one of our own beautiful pythons getting killed


----------



## saximus (Mar 15, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> What I am saying is that giving a fake situation doesn't fully prepare people for the real thing and because of this people will blindly follow his "instructions" and most probably become urine soaked and die. If you are going to show it with a "non real" scenario at least admit the fact rather than going on about how dangerous it is.


 There is a disclaimer at the start of the show saying some of the situations are staged to show what should be done in those situations. Every episode he talks about people who have been in exactly the situations he is demonstrating and explains what they did or could have done to aid their situation. 
I am a huge fan (I actually have a secret man-crush on him but don't tell my girlfriend ) and I think the haters should stop hating on him. I agree it hurts me every time I see a reptile killed but I'm sure the people who like fish don't like him eating them or the lovers of furry things get upset when he traps and kills one of them. If what he was doing was illegal he would have been pulled up for it and likely fined.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 15, 2011)

He could eat the camera guy if things get to bad.lol imgine being part of the crew and getting in a survival situation for real. U know bears going to eat ya hahaha


----------



## LatinaCarrino6 (Mar 15, 2011)

he really shouldnt be killing anything, seeing as he isnt really isnt even in those situations, and he has a team of people to help and crap! he should only be explaining how to kill to survive, not actually killing an innocent animal just because he wants to, when he doesnt realy need it.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 15, 2011)

The disclaimer or not. He says that what he is doing is real then it is proven fake. Making him a liar. I don't like the guy everyone is welcome to their own opinion. I will continue to hate him because of the way he goes about killing things. When something needs to be killed at least respect its remains and dont waste it kill it humanly don't smack it around like a childs plaything.


----------



## giglamesh (Mar 15, 2011)

i think its great what he does, yes not everyone agrees with his methods and regardless of whether or not he is actually put in real life survival situations. and by saying hes not actually teaching us anything is just closed minded.
its no different to when you do a CPR course, you dont practice on real people that are dying as that would be stupid.

the whole idea behind the show it just to show survival techniques in some of the worst places in the world so that if someone was to get lost they could perhaps use these techniques to survive.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Mar 15, 2011)

haah hes is a d*** h*** i saw one of his shows and he finds a keelback and hes like wooo wouldent like to get bit by this it mite be the end of me or something like that. i reckon when the camera turns off he gets out some stake and veggies and eats that lol


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 15, 2011)

Danny boi, if i'm correct, he swings it straight into a rock, not playing with it.
I love the show, sure it's fake but he's still trying to teach you things that can help IF your in that situation.
guise stop dah hating kk.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 15, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> I dont like anything being killed for no good reason


 
I saw it, he didnt kill it for no reason, he ate it, i dont like things being killed but he was showing us how to survive in the wild or if you get lost, and yeah he kept it then later he cooked it.



snakeman112 said:


> Danny boi, if i'm correct, he swings it straight into a rock, not playing with it.
> I love the show, sure it's fake but he's still trying to teach you things that can help IF your in that situation.
> guise stop dah hating kk.


I dont think its fake hay, i saw him get into a dead zebra and he was showing ya what bits to eat and how you can tell how long its been there for, he fully got on his hands and knees and ripped into it and swollowed what he ripped off then wiped the blood of his face and kept walking lol


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, didn't mean fake fake, i ment as in he's not put into the real situation.
yeah i saw that too.. dat was hawt


----------



## Sibbo (Mar 15, 2011)

well, it's really good that you are all taking notice of what he is doing, cos just by chance any of you really clever people out there ever fall off of your high horses while in the bush and end up in a survival situation, you will know how to survive, lets all start bagging any special forces personel too.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> The disclaimer or not. He says that what he is doing is real then it is proven fake. Making him a liar. I don't like the guy everyone is welcome to their own opinion. I will continue to hate him because of the way he goes about killing things. When something needs to be killed at least respect its remains and dont waste it kill it humanly don't smack it around like a childs plaything.


 
Sorry im on a roll here lol, thats how you can kill a snake without it biting you, the force of gravity being spun stops the animal being able to turn around an bite you, I know it was only a python but you can eat any snake just about, so that goes for vens too.



snakeman112 said:


> Well, didn't mean fake fake, i ment as in he's not put into the real situation.
> yeah i saw that too.. dat was hawt



crazy dude hey  lol


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 15, 2011)

well if he doesn't eat ALL of what hes caught, what, does he just find smaller prey? no. because that opportunity would most likely not come again. why throw away something that COULD save you, just because its too big!?


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sibbo said:


> well, it's really good that you are all taking notice of what he is doing, cos just by chance any of you really clever people out there ever fall off of your high horses while in the bush and end up in a survival situation, you will know how to survive, lets all start bagging any special forces personel too.



settle down guy, its just a discussion about a tv series. lol



snakeman478 said:


> When i was 17 i ate cobra in Thailand, then drank its blood and ate its gall badder. It was an experience i tell you. And yes it does tasts kinda like chicken


That is the maddest **** i have ever heard. lol thats so cool. Are you for real ?


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 15, 2011)

We can all hope that one day the animials will turn on him. I cannot stand the man He just likes to show off one day it will back flip and bite him on the ****. The sooner the better


----------



## hugsta (Mar 15, 2011)

saximus said:


> There is a disclaimer at the start of the show saying some of the situations are staged to show what should be done in those situations. Every episode he talks about people who have been in exactly the situations he is demonstrating and explains what they did or could have done to aid their situation.
> I am a huge fan (I actually have a secret man-crush on him but don't tell my girlfriend ) and I think the haters should stop hating on him. I agree it hurts me every time I see a reptile killed but I'm sure the people who like fish don't like him eating them or the lovers of furry things get upset when he traps and kills one of them. If what he was doing was illegal he would have been pulled up for it and likely fined.


 
I agree, I reckon he is great. Sure there maybe the odd thing staged, but he does get across a good message about what you can and can't do in the wild. If you ever had a fear about eating bugs, well, he is the proof that they are great tucker...lol. 

For the amount of haters that hate him, it is amazing how much they know about his shows. On the odd chance I am watching TV and someing comes on that I don't like, I push this magical button that changes the channel, or the other one that turns it off. If I don't like the show, I have absolutely no interest in looking it up on you tube either. I don't even get involved in bagging out the show, I just don't like it, and that is all I need to know about it.


----------



## reptilife (Mar 15, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> the man squeezed elephant crap into his mouth LOL I will forgive him for killing a few animals. After all he has done great things in educating people on survival



You're joking, right?

I think he's nothing but a dick.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Mar 15, 2011)

U are able to kill almost any animal in a survival situation!!!!!


----------



## meehan05 (Mar 15, 2011)

hahaha snake was too slow... sucked in to it..should have used its camourflage better!!! i bet the local lizards, frogs, birds n rats dont care.... and at least it died for a reason, to feed a man it could have been worst.... died of old age for the ants to eat


----------



## dylan-rocks (Mar 15, 2011)

meehan05 said:


> hahaha snake was too slow... sucked in to it..should have used its camourflage better!!! i bet the local lizards, frogs, birds n rats dont care.... and at least it died for a reason, to feed a man it could have been worst.... died of old age for the ants to eat


. U r a sick bar. Stard. Why would u say that ??


----------



## smigga (Mar 15, 2011)

meehan05 said:


> hahaha snake was too slow... sucked in to it..should have used its camourflage better!!! i bet the local lizards, frogs, birds n rats dont care.... and at least it died for a reason, to feed a man it could have been worst.... died of old age for the ants to eat



whats so bad about dieing of old age?


----------



## reptilife (Mar 15, 2011)

meehan05 said:


> hahaha snake was too slow... sucked in to it..should have used its camourflage better!!! i bet the local lizards, frogs, birds n rats dont care.... and at least it died for a reason, to feed a man it could have been worst.... died of old age for the ants to eat



"Feed a Man, my Ar%#!" He'd have a salad roll and a Mars bar in his back-pack!


----------



## meehan05 (Mar 15, 2011)

you dont know that friend...


----------



## Stuart (Mar 15, 2011)

He is showing how to survive in the wild etc, but I dislike unnecessary killing just to show us how to survive. Surely he could have found many other options, but hey, each to their own.


----------



## chase77 (Mar 15, 2011)

meehan05 said:


> you dont know that friend...



It wasn't a real survival situation so he didn't have to kill it. that alone makes him wan. ker.


----------



## BJC-787 (Mar 15, 2011)

i have seen it twice now and can anybody say for certain that he killed it, it showed the snake up close with him holding it and then cut to a long range shot of him killing it, he probably switched it for something that looked like the snake so he looked like he killed it but he let it go.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 15, 2011)

meehan05 said:


> hahaha snake was too slow... sucked in to it..should have used its camourflage better!!! i bet the local lizards, frogs, birds n rats dont care.... and at least it died for a reason, to feed a man it could have been worst.... died of old age for the ants to eat


 
Can't normally be bothered to post in these threads but.... the reason it died was for entertainment. Nothing more. I think stupid people should be killed for my amusement. That would be dying for something...the preservation of the gene pool.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 15, 2011)

I must of seen another episode as the aussie episode of bear grylls i saw he swam across the river and released the olive python saying he didnt need to kill it cause its protected and only the local aboriginals are aloud to kill them for food...

He did however kill a file snake in the traditional way by sticking its head in mouth and breaking its neck...but them things are just good eating apparently..

Just saw the episode in question his did kill an olive, the one i saw was his latest aussie episode where he found a smaller olive and released it on a river bank etc.
Probably due to the back lash he had from the older episode with the dead olive.

I personally think the show is great and like to learn survival skills, but then i grew up watching the bush tucker man so ive always been a fan of those types of shows.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 16, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> I must of seen another episode as the aussie episode of bear grylls i saw he swam across the river and released the olive python saying he didnt need to kill it cause its protected and only the local aboriginals are aloud to kill them for food...
> 
> He did however kill a file snake in the traditional way by sticking its head in mouth and breaking its neck...but them things are just good eating apparently..



Yes, I was going to say isn't it illegal to kill any Australian reptile.


----------



## meehan05 (Mar 16, 2011)

if you guys watched it and are talking about it... i think bear would be happy in saying that you just seen the food chain at its best.... man dominating his envrionment... could have been worst he could have kept it in captivity for breeding for a selfish profit and hide behind it by saying its his passion.



kaotikjezta said:


> Yes, I was going to say isn't it illegal to kill any Australian reptile.[
> 
> you would get more years killing an animal then a human these days.... not to mention when people see a homeless man with a dog people feel sorry for the dog. And look at the real problems the agencies that get people into trouble for abusing animals work harder and get more recognition then the people who get people into trouble for abusing children.
> 
> BEAR GRYLLS NEEDED TO EAT. nuff said


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 16, 2011)

meehan05 said:


> BEAR GRYLLS NEEDED TO EAT. nuff said


 
He is a celebrity that makes a fortune so how did he NEED to eat a snake in the wild. As stated, it probably didn't really happen anyway which is why I asked that question. You seem to have a serious chip on your shoulder about something dude, but really calm down. As for people spending more time in jail for killing animals, don't know where you come from but usually they cop a fine and a slap on the wrist. I was homeless as a teenager, I am fully aware of the lack of help out there, but people find it hard to feel sorry for someone asking for money to eat and then spending it on alcohol so it is, right or wrong, easier to feel sorry for the dog that didn't ask to be homeless.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 16, 2011)

lol @ this thread , less talk about him , some one just go bite his head off. Solved!


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 16, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> lol @ this thread , less talk about him , some one just go bite his head off. Solved!


 
YOU CAN DO IT OZZIE, BITE HIS FRICKEN HEAD OFF!


...is Little Nicky not one of the best movies ever


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 16, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> lol @ this thread , less talk about him , some one just go bite his head off. Solved!



lol


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did anyone watch last nights episode???

He was naked...... HOT lol


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty sure this is what most of us see when we watch "Bear"
(sorry if anyone else already posted it)

[video=youtube;4BAWIhTU5s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BAWIhTU5s8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## cris (Mar 16, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> but people find it hard to feel sorry for someone asking for money to eat and then spending it on alcohol so it is, right or wrong, easier to feel sorry for the dog that didn't ask to be homeless.


 
Dogs cant talk(well not human talk) how could they ask to be homeless? Bear Grylls did however smash an olive python on a rock and eat it, they showed footage of it about 4 years ago and a thread comes up every month or so(sometimes a differant reptile). It was cut from the same episode screened on SBS.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 16, 2011)

cris said:


> Dogs cant talk(well not human talk) how could they ask to be homeless? Bear Grylls did however smash an olive python on a rock and eat it, they showed footage of it about 4 years ago and a thread comes up every month or so(sometimes a differant reptile). It was cut from the same episode screened on SBS.



Ok, just someone mentioned they saw a follow up where he said he let it go and the footage wasn't real. i don't watch the show so i don't know either way. Very funny about the dog not talking, you know what I meant.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 16, 2011)

I much prefer watching dude vs wild...


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;FD7PB-6TWrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD7PB-6TWrg[/video]

This more closely represents how I think of BG


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im sure anyone in a life and death sitution would know oh im hungry theres a animal lets kill it an eat it. Not rocket science. He coulddo the show without killing.


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 16, 2011)

If you dont like the show and hate the man that much, then just dont watch it.


----------



## Schlumpe (Mar 16, 2011)

*How many of you doubters can say the same?*

For all the people who think he is a fake why don’t you take the time to read properly about him. Bear is real person who raises a lot of money for charities and world climate education. This is something he does not brag about but just goes about doing it. How many of you doubters can say the same?

Bear Grylls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 16, 2011)

What the guy does can be pretty informative - and at times entertaining - but I have to deal with countless people, be it at the reptile park, on callouts or just in general, who fear snakes and openly (often even proudly) admit killing them. So the problem I have with this is the message it's likely to convey. Because what snake-fearing fool is gonna see that and say "Oh, that's so wrong, how dare he?" If a celebrity does it, especially a trained and experienced suvivalist, who won't do it? And as someone else said there are massive fines involved with killing snakes. Granted they're pretty much never acted upon but what gives him the right to do that for publicity's sake? And don't tell me he's doing it to educate. there are quicker, easier and MUCH SAFER ways to kill a snake, especially in this country where most people I come across can't distinguish an Eastern Brown from a Green Tree.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> I dislike the man. I just have more reason to now.


 

I dont like him either.. He's a fraud and constantly lies to his audience.. His show is also ridiculous and gives a person a completely false impression of what they should do if their ever in a survivor type situation.

Les Stroud is much better and more accurate.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 16, 2011)

I have never really watched a full episode as I find it quite boring and his voice rather annoying.

Has he ever been put in a 'dangerous' situation in Africa? I've watched plenty of "I was bitten" and ""Lucky to be alive" shows where people have ended up in situations with bears, lions, tigers etc.

I'd like to see how he goes in the jungle (the real jungle not one that is next to a popular freeway) against some animals that can actually hurt him as I *highly* doubt he will last very long...

Guy's a drop kick...


----------



## sydguy82 (Mar 16, 2011)

the guy is a fake. . if he wanted to end it quickly there are much better ways to finish a snake . .if infact he needed too. . but he has a camp full of food he goes back too
'


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 16, 2011)

have you seen the one where he eats the big grub he found in a log...then goes hang on look at this ...and pulls out what he called the " mother' and just takes a huge bite and all this yellow /orange / green guts pops out all over him his face and OMG it was juicy lol
Its in the best of Bear Grills lol


----------



## Trouble (Mar 16, 2011)

Bear Grills is a d..k & a fraud... simple as that.
don't believe me? GRYLLS' THRILLS BOGUS: EXPERT - NYPOST.com
That is not how you survive in the wild, and if he was ever caught in the 'wild' he be screwed.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;992zi9V3oiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=992zi9V3oiQ[/video]


i do not like bear, he is so full of s*&% its not funny
watch at the end of an episode, in the credits, it says things like: "mushroom expert"
and all other random experts, if it was really a survival situation, why does he have a camera crew
its funny how many gullible idiots whole heartedly believe everything he says


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2011)

That article is from 2007 when the show was still in its infancy. He has freely admitted in numerous interviews that there are situations that are staged specifically to show you what do to. He also admits that he will camp out for a night or two then go to a hotel. There is no point spending more time than is necessary. There are also "behind the scenes" episodes that show the crews that go with him and explain the type of support he receives. I don't understand how he is a fraud when he freely admits this stuff. There are a number of shows I don't watch but when I hear people talk about them I don't go on about how ridiculous it is. As has been said, change the channel or turn off the tv if you dislike it so much.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;6x6ZSpvDezc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x6ZSpvDezc[/video]


----------



## sarcastocrat (Mar 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> If Bear knew you controlled him so badly then Bear wouldn't even want your BF watching him. Bear is for men only, not little girly men.



Blah, your just jealous of the powers we women hold over men


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 16, 2011)

Prob why he is not filming the show anymore...everyone is jack of it ...
whats his new one...getting out of things;..
cars underwater...etc...
thinking bout driving my new car into my pool and testing his ideas hahahaha ahhhhh NOT


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2011)

ezekiel86 said:


> Prob why he is not filming the show anymore...


 He was still filming last month...


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2011)

sarcastocrat said:


> Blah, your just jealous of the powers we women hold over men



Deep down you're just bitter at your BF that he's not more like bear. That's the truth of it, i'm right aren't i?!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 16, 2011)

Bear is a pratt, watching him on Letterman just makes me want to watch the show even less.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 16, 2011)

But doesn't he say that he has his camera crews with him at the start? It's just knowledge for us isn't it? Just watch the movie as is, survival skills. I bet all you haters are just secretly jealous at him and love him deep down.


----------



## jinin (Mar 16, 2011)

SurvivorMan is the real deal he is acutally alone, he doesnt have a crew of 10 people helping him get up rockfaces or catching animals to plant in front of him for him to kill! Man vs Wild is just cheap-o rip off! I don't think I have seen Les Stroud actually kill anything, he went into the Arctic and took meat with him but said if it was a real situation he would kill a seal but because it's not a real situation he wont.... Its that simple, hes a legend  . I have seen him kill Yabbies though, but it's not as if hes going around killing anything that moves, eg Snakes, Lizards, Possums.etc.etc


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 16, 2011)

Snakelove said:


> But doesn't he say that he has his camera crews with him at the start? It's just knowledge for us isn't it? Just watch the movie as is, survival skills. I bet all you haters are just secretly jealous at him and love him deep down.


 
Lol what a crock mate... He is pretty boring and I couldn't get through an entire episode if I tried.


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 16, 2011)

jinin said:


> Man vs Wild is just cheap-o rip off!


 Man vs wild was around first..
His show is controlled to a point, yes.
But he's not a phony himself, he's trained with many survivalist experts etc etc, i'm pretty sure..


----------



## snakeman478 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah deadly serious. Its supposed to bring you prosperity. It would wana do something cause drinking the blood was the most unpleasant thing i have ever ingested. and i have ingested a lot of strange things over the year.


That is the maddest **** i have ever heard. lol thats so cool. Are you for real ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Defective (Mar 16, 2011)

the dude is an arsehatted twatface (sorry to any brits on the forum) that needs both a swift kick up the back cheeks and a hit over the upside of his head.
maybe even a 7ft strongman to do to him what he did to the snake. grrrrrrrrrrr he makes me go the hulk


----------



## adfel (Mar 16, 2011)

I have seen this episode played on both SBS and on Discovery channel. Its quite funny really as they don't show that part on the SBS airing of the show.... I was watching and said to my partner how impressed I was that he didn't kill it and then he showed me the discovery channel version.....I was completely horrified by it!!! I Could not believe he had recorded two versions.... I was quite upset by the whole situation really.......


----------



## jinin (Mar 16, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> Man vs wild was around first..
> His show is controlled to a point, yes.
> But he's not a phony himself, he's trained with many survivalist experts etc etc, i'm pretty sure..



Man vs Wild - First broadcasted March 10 2006
Survivorman - First boradcasted April 6 2005......

Survivorman was first to be broadcasted snakeman.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2011)

jinin said:


> Man vs Wild - First broadcasted March 10 2006
> Survivorman - First boradcasted April 6 2005......
> 
> Survivorman was first to be broadcasted snakeman.



Broadcast by who and filmed when?


----------



## jinin (Mar 16, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Broadcast by who and filmed when?


Production Company for Survivorman: Cream Productions Wilderness Spirit Productions
Broadcasted on OLN(Outdoor Life Network) in Canada. 
Production Company for Man vs Wild: Diverse Productions
Broadcasted on Discovery Channel.

I cant find when either were actually filmed.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2011)

jinin said:


> Production Company for Survivorman: Cream Productions Wilderness Spirit Productions
> Broadcasted on OLN(Outdoor Life Network) in Canada.
> Production Company for Man vs Wild: Diverse Productions
> Broadcasted on Discovery Channel.
> ...



When you look it up you should find a copy right date.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 17, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> He could eat the camera guy if things get to bad.lol imgine being part of the crew and getting in a survival situation for real. U know bears going to eat ya hahaha


 

hahahahahahaha. argh we're stranded in the middle of no-where... keep away from bear!


----------



## RIXI (Mar 17, 2011)

Trivial!!! Move on.

bigger issues that are hurting herp/animals than 1 man eating them...Climate change!! argue about something constructive!


----------



## killimike (Mar 17, 2011)

Climate change? Doesn't exist....


----------



## naivepom (Mar 17, 2011)

I apologise in advance as I cant really be bothered to trawl through 7 pages devoted to this imbecile to see if this has already been covered, but can someone at least tell me if killing a snake in the context of a TV show is legal? I thought even touching one was illegal?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 17, 2011)

naivepom said:


> I apologise in advance as I cant really be bothered to trawl through 7 pages devoted to this imbecile to see if this has already been covered, but can someone at least tell me if killing a snake in the context of a TV show is legal? I thought even touching one was illegal?



With the right permission you can get permits to do anything.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 17, 2011)

or Deep enough pockets.

Just look at the BBC and what they can do on a few shows.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 17, 2011)

Bear was filming in a Sydney national park just last week. Dont know what he eat there but it was fully supervised by DECCW officers and everyone walked away happy.


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2011)

Not everyone. From the number of whiners on here I'm sure someone will be unhappy


----------



## noved (Mar 17, 2011)

absolutely not needed the law is the law the man should be charged


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 17, 2011)

noved said:


> absolutely not needed the law is the law the man should be charged



You know i've killed an awful lot of native wildlife quite deliberatlely, but i've never broken a wild life law.


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 17, 2011)

Man vs Wild is a awesome show.


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 17, 2011)

Braidotti said:


> Man vs Wild is a awesome show.


Best thing said in this thread so far.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 17, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> Best thing said in this thread so far.



No, this is!


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2011)

lol where were you two 7 pages ago??


----------



## Dragontamer (Mar 17, 2011)

to all you people people calling him a fraud and various other names do you even know anything about him? he was the youngest person ever to climb everest, he was in the SAS for over 3 years and taught survial. so sit there in your arm chair and tap away on your keyboard...


----------



## Flanders199 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dragontamer said:


> to all you people people calling him a fraud and various other names do you even know anything about him? he was the youngest person ever to climb everest, he was in the SAS for over 3 years and taught survial. so sit there in your arm chair and tap away on your keyboard...



+1

People need to stop being so harsh without doing research...geeeez


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 17, 2011)

I might be wrong but after searching google it says Jordan Romero 13 is the youngest person to ever climb everest?


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah he was the youngest Englishman


----------



## MathewB (Mar 17, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Considering he urinated in a snakes body for a waterbottle.


Thats wrong on so many new levels. And if it makes anyone feel better that olive python died quick and its not like he was swinging it around like a toy.


----------



## meehan05 (Mar 17, 2011)

THE OLIVE PYTHON HAD IT COMING.....for one he cheated on his misses! never ever sees his kids! and stole the mother of an innocent little rat family.. HOME WRECKER!


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 17, 2011)

meehan05 said:


> the olive python had it coming.....for one he cheated on his misses! Never ever sees his kids! And stole the mother of an innocent little rat family.. Home wrecker!


 
lmfao


----------



## Jen (Mar 17, 2011)

Cyanide and Happiness - "Ted Bear" Animated Short &bull; VideoSift: Online Video *Quality Control

again...nuff said


----------



## snakeguy (Mar 17, 2011)

man v wild is the best show out bear would bend chuck norris over and show him whos boss


----------



## MathewB (Mar 17, 2011)

Jen said:


> Cyanide and Happiness - "Ted Bear" Animated Short &bull; VideoSift: Online Video *Quality Control
> 
> again...nuff said



hahahaha classic


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 17, 2011)

snakeguy said:


> man v wild is the best show out bear would bend chuck norris over and show him whos boss


 
That is a HUGE call there mate...

Chuck Norris' account at match.com was immediately terminated because *no one* is a match for Chuck Norris.


----------



## tWiStEd (Mar 17, 2011)

There's much worse **** happening to animals out there than what Bear does to them. Besides, Bear's the man! Should be crying about the real issues..


----------



## saximus (Mar 17, 2011)

Jen said:


> Cyanide and Happiness - "Ted Bear" Animated Short &bull; VideoSift: Online Video *Quality Control
> 
> again...nuff said


 lol what the hell is that accent?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 17, 2011)

tWiStEd said:


> There's much worse **** happening to animals out there than what Bear does to them. Besides, Bear's the man! Should be crying about the real issues..


 
Well said. There is much worse out there


----------



## Jen (Mar 17, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> Well said. There is much worse out there


 
And? Does that mean that the 'little' issues should be ignored? Let's not forget that Bear Grylls is the guy who dared some radio presenter to get bitten by a snake on air - is this really the type of person who should be considered 'the man' (god i hate that phrase)...


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 17, 2011)

no they shouldn't be ignored but really it is nothing in the big scope of things. Things such as the brutal killing of innocent animals for entertainment, clothing and sport is much more bothering to me


----------



## Parko (Mar 18, 2011)

Bruce Lee would have been able to beat both Chuck and Bear with one arm tied behind his back. I saw an episode where Bear fell down a cliff because his vine rope/harness broke, that seemed a bit dumb, i was able to use a vine rope safely when i was 12 years old. Or when he say's things like ""you've gotta be *real carefulyou don't step into a bog hole'' and then steps into a bog hole, wasn't he being careful? He does seem at times to drink a little more urine than he probably really has to in order to get the message across. You know bear fans, that extra follow up sip...*


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 18, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> no they shouldn't be ignored but really it is nothing in the big scope of things. Things such as the brutal killing of innocent animals for entertainment, clothing and sport is much more bothering to me



Isn't what he does the brutal killing of animals for entertainment or have I missed something.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 18, 2011)

It is done to entertain and educate. We can't deny Bear has good advice and tips behind his methods.

And no mate by entertainment i mean the sick people who go out hunting with just knives or spears or the people in asia who compete in competitions to see who can cook an animal (many are fried quickly on the outside but still moving on the inside) the quickest and the sick people in asia doing business that deals with skinning dogs and cats whilst they are alive.


----------



## mattmc (Mar 18, 2011)

U mad cause bear is fitter and stronger and his asthetics are better than yours? im not mad. Im mirrin'.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive said it before and Ill say it again,this guy is a ****er and if I see him on the street Ill let him know what I think of killing animals for ratings.
Come to Melbourne BG


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 18, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Ive said it before and Ill say it again,this guy is a ****er and if I see him on the street Ill let him know what I think of killing animals for ratings.
> Come to Melbourne BG


 
Bet there would be a big line up waiting to give "Big Bad Bear" a verbal spray .


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 18, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Ive said it before and Ill say it again,this guy is a ****er and if I see him on the street Ill let him know what I think of killing animals for ratings.
> Come to Melbourne BG



Fight night special! Bear vs. Baz!

I would pay to see that.


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2011)

Would it count as a fight if Bear broke him in half within three seconds?


----------



## mayhemmatt (Mar 18, 2011)

why hasent the department of parks and wildlife taken this footage and charged the man..... bet if it was me and i video taped it and put it on youtube id be strung up!!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 18, 2011)

mayhemmatt said:


> why hasent the department of parks and wildlife taken this footage and charged the man..... bet if it was me and i video taped it and put it on youtube id be strung up!!



Probably because he never broke any laws.


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2011)

10 pages and people still don't get it...


----------



## Braidotti (Mar 18, 2011)

Just dont watch the show, if you hate it so much.


----------



## mayhemmatt (Mar 18, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Probably because he never broke any laws.



It is my understanding that "ALL" reptiles are property of the crown... and that its a federal offence to take harm or kill any Australian reptile.... you can even serve time in federal prison if you steal my reptiles cause their not my reptiles they are only on "LOAN" from the crown.... so I cant see how he didnt break any laws...


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 18, 2011)

mayhemmatt said:


> It is my understanding that "ALL" reptiles are property of the crown... and that its a federal offence to take harm or kill any Australian reptile.... you can even serve time in federal prison if you steal my reptiles cause their not my reptiles they are only on "LOAN" from the crown.... so I cant see how he didnt break any laws...



You have a pretty twisted understanding of the wildlife laws. You also sound like a bit of an eco-terrorist...

So tell me, what is going on here? Am i going to jail?


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2011)

Gordo you're not as cool as Bear. He would have stuck his head in there and had a snack while he was working


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 18, 2011)

saximus said:


> Gordo you're not as cool as Bear. He would have stuck his head in there and had a snack while he was working



C'moooooon! I'm pretty close but!

Nah i see myself more as an indianna jones...


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 18, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> C'moooooon! I'm pretty close but!
> 
> Nah i see myself more as an indianna jones...


 
I'd say more like Mick Dundee mate with that knife still stuck on the croc's head... wait "that's not a knife...."


----------



## atothej09 (Mar 18, 2011)

He eats to survive and educates people in the process. If we find ourselves in a apocalyptic scenario like MAD MAX, you may be able to survive while the rest of us get in car and scour the country looking for an abandoned McDonalds for remnants of a cheeseburger.
You may not agree with what he does, but how do you think our generations made it to 2011?
I strongly disagree with killing any animal for sport, eat everything you catch in my world.
Just My Opinion


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 18, 2011)

I dont beleive Bear would really have to kill anything in order to show how to survive, I dont recall ever seeing the bush tucker man killing animals but its been awhile since i saw that show.


----------



## Defective (Mar 18, 2011)

i do not find myself educated in anyway by grylls! what does he teach the growing generation? how to treat an animal you see in the wild while camping; disgusting, our parents and our parents parents teach us how to treat all animals with respect and that just to leave an animal alone in the wild but grylls just goes and busts those rules apart.

what happened to just respecting the wildlife we come across instead of seek and destroy?


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> C'moooooon! I'm pretty close but!
> 
> Nah i see myself more as an indianna jones...


 
Haha do you have a hat and a satchel?


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry to burst everyone's bubble here but Bear Grylls has been proven to be a fraud.

GRYLLS' THRILLS BOGUS: EXPERT - NYPOST.com

Believing that he can legitimately teach you survival techniques by watch his show is about as pointless as believing in Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny.


----------



## saximus (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow. Nobody said he is an expert. He even says he isn't. I feel I am beating the proverbial deceased equine. I give up


----------



## Parko (Mar 18, 2011)

Huh? The easter bunny ain't real?


----------



## Defective (Mar 18, 2011)

hot dang and i thought santa still came to 24yr olds as well!


----------



## Joey (Mar 18, 2011)

hes an entertainer, hes trained to live off the land in these kinds of situations. hes made a highly successful show by doing so, you know what the show is about, you know hes going to kill animals. so by knowing this you watch it anyways and then get upset over it? doesnt make sense to me! dont watch it if youre offended by it! its been running for 5 seasons now.. im sure you know what its about.

i love my snakes, but if in a life threatening situation like he shows you, if i had to eat one, i would! 

your life is the most important thing to you, so rather than dying id do the same thing as he done and im sure you would to.

my 2cents worth.


----------



## Virides (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it would be a different story if he was making up everything he says, but I am sure as said in the link to him being a "fraud" that he gets training from on site survivalists. Maybe these survivalist people arent cut out for being a tv presenter, and so Bear learns from them and passes it on to us in a practical example. I don't really care if he is in a hotel some of the time, the fact that he goes out there in the first place is fine by me.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 18, 2011)

Get over it. Nothing you say is going to change anything he has done or is going to do..... Put away the cotton wool, and keep moving forward.


----------



## noved (Mar 19, 2011)

people really should get all the info before assuming. bear is a real person, a family man that gives heaps to charities and is rather religious and is also a highly trained expert of his field that chose make a show out of it and yes he does put a disclaimer at the beginning of it that he is sometimes presented with certain situations what it doesn't say that he is not only out there with his camera man and sound crew but he sometimes has up to fifteen people helping find these situations,anybody who has camped or lived in the outback knows that animals are not always that easy to find or catch for that matter.so whether you be a fan or not(i love the concept of the show but he is a knob )he should know the laws of the land before trying to survive in it and yes he should be charged for killing the snakes.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 19, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Get over it. Nothing you say is going to change anything he has done or is going to do..... Put away the cotton wool, and keep moving forward.


 


have a teaspoon of concrete and harden up you mean


----------



## cris (Mar 19, 2011)

I just heard on the news that reptile and amphibian populations are likely to collapse because Bear Grylls killed less than a hundred individual critters while making a TV series. The report went on to say that habitat destruction is OK and you should keep buying useless crap you dont need to make sure it continues.


----------



## saximus (Mar 19, 2011)

cris said:


> I just heard on the news that reptile and amphibian are likely populations are likely to collapse because Bear Grylls killed less than a hundred indivuduals making a TV series. The report went on to say that habitat destruction is OK and you should keep buying useless crap you dont need to make sure it continues.


 Cris posts like this are exactly why we need a like button!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 19, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha do you have a hat and a satchel?



I do actually. I bought especially for looking for cave paintings but my fedora goes awesome for hunting and fishing too!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 19, 2011)

Joey said:


> your life is the most important thing to you, so rather than dying id do the same thing as he done and im sure you would to.


 
Yes but to go out and show people how to do it is another thing. He is out there to make a TV show, and killing things for the entertainment value shouldn't be done.


----------



## cris (Mar 19, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Yes but to go out and show people how to do it is another thing. He is out there to make a TV show, and killing things for the entertainment value shouldn't be done.


 
Why not i would rather watch him bash an olive python to death or chew a snake in half than watch the some retarded popstar show, news or the latest fad for those who think its important that football players are stupid, take drugs and do stupid stuff or the other fads like criminal celebrities, those criminals are cool for not caring about stuff (except their ego and money) while killing and selling drugs.


----------

